# Apache Helicopter Vs Lotus



## Drone_pilot (Sep 20, 2005)

A nice clip showing Apache Helicopter Vs Lotus 


http://www.filecabi.net/host/file/apachevslotus/wmv


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 6, 2006)

Just watched that again. AWESOME!!


----------



## Matzos (Mar 6, 2006)

Was that the one from the 'Top Gear' show on the BBC? If so, excellent viewing

(I can't view videos on the works machine, I will have to wait until the weekend)


----------



## Drone_pilot (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes Matzos it's the one from Top Gear.


----------

